# good rubs for lamb?



## boblloyd91 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm going to be giving lamb a try in the smoker/grill in the near future, and was wondering what some good rubs would be for lamb


----------



## jasper7 (Jun 9, 2016)

I like crushed garlic, oregano, and olive oil.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 9, 2016)

Not really a rub but I like lamb chops brushed with honey+mustard+evoo+chopped fresh rosemary when grilled.


----------



## moikel (Jun 9, 2016)

Lemon,EVO,garlic,rosemary,salt ,pepper.

If you want to bit towards left field, chermoula which is Turkish /North African.

My version, process  equal amounts fresh,cilantro,mint,parsley, garlic, cumin powder,coriander powder ,paprika, chilli,cbp ,salt ,lemon zest & juice ,EVO. I use big bunches of herbs ,so I upscale accordingly maybe 4 fat cloves of garlic, level tabs spice,careful with the cumin .Sometimes a touch of fenugreek as well.

Leave lamb in the mix for a couple of hours.Works well on a butterflied leg ,grilled over charcoal. Very street food ,market stall style of cooking.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 9, 2016)

I like to rub with EVOO then sprinkle with salt and pepper.  I then peel and halve about 10-12 garlic cloves.  I make a knife slit and stuff the garlic into the slits.  Then I take 4 or 5 rosemary twigs and tie them to the lamb.  Watch the IT and take off and rest at the right temp and you are golden.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2016)

Personally I love the taste of grilled lamb.

Just a little salt & pepper is just all we use.

Al


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jun 10, 2016)

rabbithutch said:


> I like to rub with EVOO then sprinkle with salt and pepper.  I then peel and halve about 10-12 garlic cloves.  I make a knife slit and stuff the garlic into the slits.  Then I take 4 or 5 rosemary twigs and tie them to the lamb.  Watch the IT and take off and rest at the right temp and you are golden.



What's EVOO?


----------



## cmayna (Jun 10, 2016)

Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## venture (Jun 10, 2016)

rosemary and SPOG.

If I marinate I like a red wine and olive oil base.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## emsemt (Aug 10, 2016)

I use olive oil, minced garlic, salt, pepper, and minced rosemary .  Mix all ingredients to make a paste.  Just add the oil till you get the paste.


----------



## bog man (Aug 16, 2016)

*Try this one for an indian based rub for lamb and chicken*

*6 inch piece ginger  chopped*
*8 garlic cloves, roughly chopped*
*2 tbsp each of turmeric, garam masala mix and cumin*
*2 level tsp paprika*
*A handful coriander leaves, plus extra sprigs to serve*
*juice of 1 Lemon*
*250ml (1/2 pint) natural yogurt*
  
*put all ingredients in a bowl and whizz together with stick or food mixer, coat the lamb and leave for 6 hours or better overnight in a fridge*

*can be used on piece's of lamb as kebab, lamb chops, shoulder (which is a super cut low n slow)or a butterfly boneless leg*

*Warren*


----------



## bog man (Aug 17, 2016)

*My middle eastern inspired lamb rub *

*50 ml  Extra virgin olive oil*

*1 tsp chopped mint leaf and oregano*

*2 tsp Sumac powder (or fresh ground)*

*good pinch sea (kosher) salt & crack black pepper*

*mix together well, place in zip lock bag add your lamb, massage in and leave for 4 hours minimum to infuse*

*cook your desired way and enjoy,*

*I like to sear both sides,   then indirect in foil for 15 mins @ around 300 f serve with  buttered baby potatoes and minted peas*

*Warren *


----------

